# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a René Lavand (Diario Página 12 - Argentina)

## Emilio_arg

*La vida es un mazo marcado*

_A los nueve años, un accidente de tránsito marcó su vida para siempre. Pero convertido en un adolescente ensimismado, decidió sobreponerse convirtiéndose en prestidigitador. Mientras se perfeccionaba, fue cajero en un banco. De ahí, dio el salto a la calle Corrientes, y de ahí a los casinos de Las Vegas y Europa, al Show de Ed Sullivan y a las fastuosas fiestas privadas del Cartel de Cali. Una vida que, hoy dice, no cambiaría ni siquiera por la mano que perdió._

*Por Fernando D’Addario*

René Lavand da la mano con una naturalidad impostada, consciente de que ese simple acto protocolar, a menudo despojado de la más mínima carga emocional, ejerce sobre el receptor una fascinación humillante. No hay equilibrio en ese ejercicio fraterno que supone la despedida y que certifica, quizá para siempre, la imposibilidad de desentrañar el misterio escondido en esa mano, que saluda como dejando constancia de su inocente superioridad. René Lavand, ilusionista, 72 años, barajador de anécdotas y bon vivant empedernido, sentencia, poco antes de despedirse: “Mi intención no es humillar a nadie”.
Lo hace, sin embargo, cotidianamente. En la sala del Multiteatro, donde todos los fines de semana presenta su nuevo espectáculo de ilusionismo, despliega un arte que opera por sustracción: la magia no está en lo que muestra sino en lo que oculta, detalle que anula de entrada los mecanismos lógicos del virtuosismo. Mientras apabulla a los espectadores con sus juegos de naipes tamizados por historias de tahúres y citas de Borges, Lavand comprueba el carácter inexorable de su victoria. Cada vez que el silencio pasivo de la sala se va tiñendo de tensión, como si se entablara una competencia sorda entre engañador y engañados, se va tejiendo el final invariable: un delicado e indescifrable golpe de KO por parte de Lavand, una ovación (levemente resentida, debe decirse, aunque sea la admiración lo que aflore exteriormente) por parte del público. “Yo escucho los murmullos posteriores a mis juegos. Sé que mucha gente, abajo del escenario, se acuerda de mi pobre madre. Ella aceptaría el ‘calificativo de cuatro letras’, porque aquel muchacho de nueve años que perdió su mano en un accidente dio lugar a estos insultos que no hacen más que halagarla.”

Desde los nueve años, Lavand anda por la vida con una sola mano. En Coronel Suárez, donde su familia (padre asturiano, madre vasca) se había ido a vivir cuando él era muy chico, un día de carnaval le marcó las cartas: mientras jugaba con unos amigos en la calle, fue atropellado por un auto, que le aplastó contra el cordón de la vereda parte de su antebrazo derecho. “Me agarró entonces el síndrome paranoide de la castración. Ese complejo lo traduje en un deseo de superación desmedido. Ya desde los siete años jugaba un poco con los naipes. Cuando todavía vivíamos en Buenos Aires, una tía me había llevado a ver a un mago chino que venía desde el Lejano Oriente para deslumbrar a grandes y chicos con sus trucos. Chang se llamaba. Me acuerdo que lucía un kimono de seda natural con dragones bordados a mano. Su show transcurría con una serie increíble de apariciones y desapariciones, y es todavía hoy uno de los recuerdos imborrables de mi infancia. Como en mi casa yo no hablaba más que de Chang, un amigo de la familia aficionado a la prestidigitación me enseñó un juego con cartas, que empecé a practicar. Después del accidente, las cartas se transformaron en una obsesión para mí.”
Creció con una doble sensación de soledad: la que se dibujaba alrededor de su mutilación no asumida, y la de llevar adelante un hobby sin cómplices ni aduladores. Ya instalado en Tandil, la adolescencia lo sorprendió sin progresos artísticos. Siempre el mismo truco, repetido con pasión de autómata. Conoció a un chico que coincidía en sus mismas obsesiones y que le reveló algunas claves mnemotécnicas de objetos y palabras, además de mostrarle un libro, Cartomagia, de J. Bernat y E. Fábregas, que lo sumió en la desesperación: “Todas las ideas que yo había creado para mi juego ya estaban en ese libro desde mucho antes. Igual me lo devoré, y terminé más angustiado. Las técnicas que enseñaban no me servían para nada, porque Bernat y Fábregas tenían dos manos... Allí me di cuenta: debía romper los cánones, inventarme a mí mismo, crear mis propias técnicas”. La euforia creativa se multiplicó, como ese fuego interior que sólo puede surgir del infortunio. “¡Voy a hacer algo con esta desgracia!, me dije, aunque en mi casa mis padres se preocupaban porque me veíanreconcentrado, metido en mis juegos. Creo que mi padre se frustraba al ver que yo estaba condenado al fracaso, embarcado con mi particularidad física en un juego de manos. Falleció antes de que yo pudiera mostrarle que podía, que realmente podía. Cuando era adolescente, mi madre me decía: Muy lindo esto de la barajita, pero ¿qué vas a hacer con tu vida? Pero ella sí me vio triunfar. Creo que vivió hasta los 86 años para poder disfrutarlo.”
Mientras su carrera de prestidigitador se agitaba interiormente, Lavand fue empleado del Banco de la Nación Argentina. Dactilógrafo aventajado, era el asombro de los clientes, que se quedaban observando su habilidad zurda después de renovar los plazos fijos. René les reservaba a sus compañeros de trabajo sus habilidades –por entonces– más secretas, que cabían en ese mazo de naipes guardado con celo en un cajón de su escritorio. La presión de sus amigos aceleró su paulatina “profesionalización”: “El show de Pinocho”, las noches del Tabarís y del Nacional, los primeros contratos. Dos matrimonios frustrados, cuatro hijos, el juego, los viajes, un cóctel que empezaba a prepararse con ingredientes desconocidos para ese muchachito que se perfeccionaba en soledad para vencer sus complejos.
En ese momento de la entrevista, a René se le humedecen los ojos. Del mismo modo que es imposible desentrañar sus habilidades arriba del escenario, cuesta acompañar el itinerario de sus recuerdos, que zigzaguean entre la tímida acumulación de éxitos profesionales y la sensación permanente de zozobra emocional. Ahora que vive feliz en su casa tandilense (una finca llamada “Milagro verde”, en la que acondicionó un viejo vagón de tren, el “Pata de Fierro”, para que paren sus amigos cuando lo van a visitar, y donde también acondicionó una especie de jardín botánico con más de 500 especies) en compañía de Nora, su mujer; ahora que el álbum familiar está lleno de aplausos y premios, René parece esconder una melancolía muy profunda, abonada por viajes de trabajo y aventuras por todo el mundo, en hoteles impersonales, en casinos provocadores y, fundamentalmente, en la certeza de que “el personaje Lavand” se impone con la ambivalencia de su defecto transformado en virtud. Con esa paradoja a cuestas, René humilló a millones de telespectadores en los shows de Ed Sullivan y de Johnny Carson, adonde llegó gracias a los oficios de una buena señora que le vio pasta y lo “vendió”. “Todavía recuerdo la cara de Ed Sullivan y el asombro de quienes nos rodeaban. Imaginate lo que era para un norteamericano llevar a la tele a un prestidigitador manco. Era como presentar a un bailarín rengo.”
En la sala de Multiteatro se lo ve sobrar la situación, ligereza que deja intuir un torbellino interno. Se le pregunta luego por el miedo. ¿Alguna vez lo sintió? ¿El día que estuvo frente a Ed Sullivan y millones de telespectadores? Lavand sale de su personaje entrañable y dice que sí, que esa vez tuvo mucho miedo. “¿Sabés lo que pasa? El actor se puede equivocar, se confunde la letra y se corrige enseguida, la gente se da cuenta o no se da cuenta, y no importa. Yo no puedo sacar el dos de oro en lugar del cuatro de espada. Me di cuenta de los riesgos que corro. Ya me creen capaz del milagro y la verdad es que si el público considera que lo que hago son milagros, mejor para mí. Siempre y cuando no me equivoque. Y esas cosas que parecen hechas con tanta naturalidad... no sabés, para lograr ese temple, esa aparente seguridad en mí mismo, todo lo que tengo que transpirar, practicando todos los días de mi vida.”
Pero miedo, lo que se dice miedo, sintió una vez. Lavand cuenta la anécdota, una entre tantas para él, con sencillez y picardía. Está relatada en el libro René Lavand, barajando recuerdos, una suerte de autobiografía que se vende en los shows. En 1992 fue contratado para trabajar cuatro días para el Cartel de Cali. Sin saberlo previamente, claro. Un “intermediario” argentino arregló todo, con la mayor discreción. René compartió el viaje con un cómico y una vedette. En Cali lo esperabanun hotel 5 estrellas, un cachet desmedido, y la ignorancia más absoluta respecto de quién organizaba la fiesta a la que había sido invitado. No cabían ni los cómo ni los porqué. Una mansión custodiada por una veintena de hombres armados hasta los dientes certificaba la inconveniencia de exteriorizar los interrogantes. Tuvo que jugar, ante un grupo de millonarios, entre mesas donde circulaba “el alcohol en botellas y la cocaína en platos”. Jugó fuerte, y su buena llegada a los comensales se convirtió en un boomerang. “¡Tiene clase, tiene clase!”, le gritaban, excitados. Lo habían contratado para que actuara durante quince minutos. Pero le pidieron más. “Lo queremos más tiempo, gustó mucho...” “No quise aburrirlos –les contestó–, pensé que estaban para otras cosas...” Había otras cosas: diez chicas bailaban desnudas alrededor de una piscina, por ejemplo. El cómico que había viajado con él no había podido hacer reír a nadie. A la vedette le había ido un poco mejor, lo que constaba por las ofertas monetarias que recibía. Lo llevaron a la suite principal de la mansión, donde lo esperaba “El Padrino”, para quien debió actuar en exclusividad, mientras, simultáneamente, a pocos metros, dos parejas se mataban sexualmente en una cama. “¡Haga otra!”, le decía el Padrino, y le convidaba del plato. René decía que no.
–Pero... ¿qué edad tienes?
–Sesenta y dos.
–Pero hombre...a esa edad hay que probar de todo...
Después de esa fiesta hubo otra, para “un grupo de familias”. Saunas, baños turcos, mozos con guantes blancos adornaban la escena. A uno de los capos tiempo más tarde lo descubrió en un informe televisivo. Era un narco apodado “El ajedrecista”. Debía trabajar para él, con una presión extra: el cómico había fracasado nuevamente, al punto que escuchó nítidamente la frase: “¡A este cómico lo deben haber mandado los del Cartel de Medellín!”. Entre champagne, embellecido por el bacará tallado en finísimas copas, cocaína y mujeres, hizo su show con la prestancia fingida de quien sabe manejarse en esos ambientes. Tan bien le fue, tanto lo aplaudieron, que lo invitaron a una fiesta más. “El último cachet no lo cobré. Pero estoy seguro de que el gángster que se lo quedó fue el representante argentino; esa otra gente cumple fielmente con esas cosas. Sólo nos quedó la gran duda... ¿A qué se debieron esas fiestas? Otro comentario posterior pareció dar respuesta a esa pregunta: parece que festejaban siete muertos de la DEA por los narcotraficantes.”
Lavand tiene facilidad para saltar intempestivamente de una época a otra, del mismo modo que en sus espectáculos relata una historia de un tahúr mexicano y pocos minutos más tarde, después de un truco increíble, y de rubricarse la mano con glicerina, cita a la Carmen de Bizet o recita, con porteñidad mundana, los versos de Homero Manzi: “La vida es un mazo marcado/ maneja las cartas la mano de Dios”. Y Lavand preguntará, más tarde, mirando a los ojos con firmeza, como si quisiera reafirmarse algo a sí mismo: “¿Vos querés saber qué haría si pudiera volver atrás, y empezar de nuevo con mi mano derecha? ¡No la quiero! Arruinaría mi personalidad. Tener mi mano derecha sería mi total fracaso. Yo le debo todo a mi accidente”.
Su imagen de bon vivant, cultivada con el correspondiente aire de indiferencia que es aconsejable en estos casos, podría sugerir, como una de sus facetas ineludibles, una historia de seductor empedernido. Hipótesis que Lavand relativiza: “¿Bon vivant? Más que eso creo que soy un sibarita. Hago un culto del placer, aunque en la vida tengo que decir que sí, que he gozado mucho, pero también he sufrido mucho. De lo que estoy seguro es de que no soy un tipo seductor, y de galán no tengo nada. Pero tengo que admitir que alguna vez he convencido a alguna mujer con una trampa de las mías”. Debe reconocer que cayó en su última “trampa”. “Yo solía hacer un juego con unos cortaplumas. Cuando invité a comer porprimera vez a mi mujer, la labradora de mi alma, como diría Ortega y Gasset, me llevé los cortaplumas para la sobremesa. Me salió bien. Ese juego no lo hice nunca más en 19 años, que es el tiempo que llevo compartido con mi actual mujer. Me lo han pedido en muchos lugares, pero ese juego ha cumplido conmigo... definitivamente.” Y dice definitivamente con una emoción que estremece.
Ya terminando la entrevista, agradece con delicadeza que no le hayan preguntado por David Copperfield, lo cual, por efecto de la lógica periodística, conduce directamente la conversación hacia el mago más famoso del mundo. “Somos muy distintos -.dice, con una autosuficencia que se impone desde una cierta distancia pudorosa–, él hace funcionar su arte con tres millones de dólares y miles de toneladas en equipamiento, y yo llevo todo en mi bolsillo, mi mazo de naipes, que cuesta cinco dólares.” Tal vez la obscenidad de esas diferencias logísticas, emergentes de otras diferencias más profundas, hayan convertido a Copperfield en un reconocido fan de Lavand. “Fue a verme trabajar a Laussanna, Suiza. Fue exclusivamente a verme a mí, a un congreso de ilusionismo. Trabajé doce minutos para él, ante más de 1200 personas de todos los países.”
Lavand editó videos didácticos, escribió libros, pero sabe que el estilo es intransferible. Sólo tiene tres alumnos: “En este caso, no es el alumno el que elige al profesor, sino el maestro el que elige al discípulo. Nada puedo enseñarles. Sólo puedo mostrarles lo que hago. Si logro transmitirles lo que es la belleza del ludismo, ya estoy compensado”. Tener alumnos, aunque sean sólo tres, parece obedecer a una necesidad de proyectar su arte, una forma, también, de asumir sus 72 años. “Juego con un margen. No quisiera caer nunca en la declinación. Espero que la experiencia, el oficio, suplan las discapacidades, la artrosis, los dolores en la rodilla, pero los años se siguen sumando.”
Si es cierto que por el solo hecho de existir todo relato es verídico, entonces Lavand es un estilista de la verdad, al punto que le da formas extrañas, parecidas a la mentira. O acaso sea al revés. René se ataja: “Un andaluz amigo mío siempre dice: No hay cosa más aburrida que la verdad, la verdad y nada más que la verdad. Si la única meta del arte es convencer al mundo de la verdad de su mentira...”. Sonríe, y remata: “No es que yo sea un tipo con cultura; sólo soy un contrabandista de frases”. La imaginería popular no debe esforzarse demasiado para fantasear con Lavand esquilmando ingenuos por el mundo, dándoles el dulce de una supuesta impericia para después destrozarlos con un par de jugadas afortunadas. Lavand, con el aire casual de los que temen provocar demasiado a su destino, admite: “Jugué mucho, pero sólo lo hice hasta que adquirí realmente habilidad. Entonces dejé de jugar, no sólo por una cuestión moral, sino porque yo asocio el juego a la emoción. Si sabés que vas a ganar, no tiene sentido jugar. Sería un vulgar ladrón”. La de él, en cambio, dice, es una mentira bella. “Hago que por un rato la gente viva de una ilusión, algo que se cotiza mucho más en estos tiempos. Mis mentiras son muy distintas a las que nos tienen acostumbrados los políticos. Las mentiras de los políticos son sucias, vulgares, se descubren fácilmente. Yo me valgo de bellos engaños sutiles como simple resultante del arte. Yo solía andar mucho por la calle Corrientes. Ahora volví a actuar a la misma avenida, pero venida a menos. Veo gente tirada en la calle, durmiendo, pidiendo comida. Prefiero acostarme temprano porque me duele mucho ver eso. Y siento impotencia, porque lo único que yo tengo para dar son esos dulces engaños, esas ilusiones, pero en este país la gente más necesitada de ilusiones no puede pagar una entrada al teatro.”

----------


## pablo

Gracias por publicarlo Emilio.
Me gusto mucho la entrevista  . 
Un saludo mágico. Pablo  :Wink:

----------

